# SnH roadcourse carpet and asphalt



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

Science and Hobby in Watervliet ny has Racing , wed and sunday night is asphat roadcourse , if it rains we go to sNh on the carpet and blow off some steam . Spectators welcom , alot of us are using rtr TC4's to run , hope to see u there ..........big D

518-272-9040 ask for dave or george


----------



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

to the top


----------



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

*RC518.org*

1st race inside last night for rc518.org and it was a blast , spec novice , spec and 1/18's. Minis were by far the funest to watch , fast and twitchy , tq was a duratrax vendetta .stop into our little rc havan at 2nd ave in watervliet NY.....tc is run on wed and sunday nights and ck out our little web site when u get the chance www.rc518.org


----------



## jeeper (Oct 21, 2006)

Dave: what night are you going to race 18r I can convert my 18t easily. what are the rules I do not have the original radio or speedo anymore, they bit the dust.
Ray


----------

